# Anyone in or right near Hagerstown, MD? URGENT!



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Transport nightmare! My friend has a transport coming into Hagerstown at 7pm (EST) and no one to meet the 2 Labs. Eeek! 

Any ideas?


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Update. I think it's going to work out. Someone is going to wait in order to help get them along.


----------

